# If you were buying a inshore catamaran



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

If you were buying a inshore catamaran, What would it be? I'm looking at the Twin Vee 22 classic. From what I know about them, They seem to be good boats but who else makes inshore Cat's? I'll be using it for catfishing so the offshore boats are out of the question. 

















This is the Twin Vee. Does anyone have suggestions on any other brands? 
Don't want a monohull. I know there has to be others beside Twin Vee.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

world cat


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Granted I've never even seen one in person, the Tideline 235 looks like a sick sled.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

axman said:


> world cat


They only build offshore boats.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Granted I've never even seen one in person, the Tideline 235 looks like a sick sled.



Beautiful boat.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Livingston, and Carolina Cats might be worth a look?


----------



## tkramerv (Sep 5, 2011)

I once ownd a Seacat SL1 that was 21'. We fished inshore and offshore, more offshore though. It had twin 90 hp engines. It may be a consideration if you can find one close


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The Livingston 19 is just the type I'm looking for.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a question if I may. I don't mean to derail it's just that I have no experience with these hulls. 

How much water do they require as the only thing I know as far as fresh water fishing I would think that you may run into "skinny water" more than salt water and would require a shallow draft. I have seen these around on occasion and I guess don't really understand the concept. Is it the ride, stability, fuel efficiency, resale value, deck options? 

Now you have my curiosity up. Thanks in advance, and good luck with finding the perfect rig for your needs.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boatjob1 said:


> I have a question if I may. I don't mean to derail it's just that I have no experience with these hulls.
> 
> How much water do they require as the only thing I know as far as fresh water fishing I would think that you may run into "skinny water" more than salt water and would require a shallow draft. I have seen these around on occasion and I guess don't really understand the concept. Is it the ride, stability, fuel efficiency, resale value, deck options?
> 
> Now you have my curiosity up. Thanks in advance, and good luck with finding the perfect rig for your needs.


As a general comparison, they usually draft about half as much as a monohull. The places I fish are usually larger rivers and lakes. The ride and stability are far better than a monohull but we could open a brand new can of worms with that subject so,..let's be careful. I love everything about the cats. Way more room than the monohulls of equal length.

I would like the 22' so I could still slip out to the edge on ocasion but it would primarily be a freshwater boat. 

Then again, the 19 would do everything I want.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I run a 22 Twin Vee with a 150 Zuke and I absolutely love it. LOVE IT. If you wanna take a ride I'd be glad to let you see what it's like on the water. Of course, mine is a bit more tricked out than the one you posted.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Since Shoal Cat no longer makes my boat, I found Carolina Cats to be a good replacement if I ever bought another un!

http://www.carolinacatboats.com/

I just checked their website and don't see the smaller ones anymore....a few years ago they made smaller ones.... My 17.5 has tons more room then the 19 center console I had a few years back.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I test drove a TV 19 several years back, and have been out on another a few times. Handled the bay chop quite well. Very stable side to side. Hull draft was right at 12". Not fancy but a nice fishing rig! A Livingston seems quite similar. The Carolina Cat 18 is about $10K more, but nicely appointed, and more offshore capable. A dream in a big bay chop. All depends on your druthers and bank account.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Spooney I may take you up on that. I need just the plain wide open room to be honest. The fancier it is, The more cleaning I'll have to do.

Jason I was looking at the Cariolina cats. They are nice.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Spooney I may take you up on that. I need just the plain wide open room to be honest. The fancier it is, The more cleaning I'll have to do.
> 
> Jason I was looking at the Cariolina cats. They are nice.


Even with my toys on it we have tons of room. One non-negotiable for any boat I own is a T-top. It is essential for summer sun!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Spooney what kind of numbers you get on fuel and speed with the 150?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Between 3-4mpg fully loaded. I know my fuel gauge goes very slow. We rarely shut down the engine so I'm not exactly sure the MPG but everyone likes when we take my boat offshore. As for speed, I believe upper 30's at full RPM. I usually run between 4000-4500 RPM.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

So a 175hp on the bare bones hull I want should be plenty of power.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.shoalwaterboats.com/

http://www.freedomboatsusa.com/

Google texas shallow water boats images


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Caracal makes a bay cat this is very highly regarded by its owners.

Prokat makes a 20 foot with a slightly higher freeboard. Not that many of them around. 

Tideline makes a 19 foot cat. Here's a review. 

The hard thing about buying any cat is finding one on the used market. Owners don't like to give them up!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

foxtrotuniform said:


> Caracal makes a bay cat this is very highly regarded by its owners.
> 
> Prokat makes a 20 foot with a slightly higher freeboard. Not that many of them around.
> 
> ...


 
Caracal went out of biz several years ago, the mold and rights were bought and are now the Carolina Cats. Pretty sure ProKat has been OOB for several years as well. Of course there are some used ones of both on the market occasionally. Not often locally, it seems.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> So a 175hp on the bare bones hull I want should be plenty of power.


I imagine you'll get more than enough with the 175.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

foxtrotuniform said:


> The hard thing about buying any cat is finding one on the used market. Owners don't like to give them up!


I know what you mean. It was hard to sell my last one and I just can't get use to a monohull again.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just out of curiosity anyone know a price on the tideline 235? Looked online and didn't see it


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

wallace1 said:


> Just out of curiosity anyone know a price on the tideline 235? Looked online and didn't see it


Each boat is made to order so price varies but I believe north of $80k with twin zuke 150s trailer and t top.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

figured it would be something in that range. Looks like the best of both worlds though. crazy range with a good ride offshore but still fuel efficient and able to use an ipilot.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Recently came across "Cape Fear Catamarans" out of N.C.. Aluminum cats! they make a 22 and an 18. Pretty interesting!?


----------



## thatoneguy (Apr 14, 2015)

Check out the 250 HDX Dargel Kat. I have no first hand knowledge of it, but it looks pretty slick.


----------



## Tideline Boats (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I have not checked in on this forum in a long time, but a couple guys we gave rides to last weekend told me to stop by.

I would be happy to answer any questions on our 235 if you guys send me an email. [email protected]

Hopefully they may chime in as well and be able to give a good unbiased opinion.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Tideline Boats said:


> Hey guys, I have not checked in on this forum in a long time, but a couple guys we gave rides to last weekend told me to stop by.
> 
> I would be happy to answer any questions on our 235 if you guys send me an email. [email protected]
> 
> Hopefully they may chime in as well and be able to give a good unbiased opinion.


The 235 y'all build looks like an awesome platform for both inshore and offshore.:yes:


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Tideline Boats said:


> Hey guys, I have not checked in on this forum in a long time, but a couple guys we gave rides to last weekend told me to stop by.
> 
> I would be happy to answer any questions on our 235 if you guys send me an email. [email protected]
> 
> Hopefully they may chime in as well and be able to give a good unbiased opinion.


Good looking boat, man!


----------

